# vent less gas fireplae in A2 assembly



## Dave Buckley (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking for any info on a vent less gas fire place in an A2 assembly space.  The International Fire Code speaks only to open flame devices being prohibited.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2016)

Install per manufacture

And mechanical code.

2012 IMC

*903.3 Unvented gas log heaters. *

An unvented gas log heater shall not be installed in a factory-built fireplace unless the fireplace system has been specifically tested, _listed _and _labeled _for such use in accordance with UL 127.

Yes there are fireplaces in A-2


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 7, 2016)

Use the fuel gas code -

*303.3 Prohibited locations.* 

Appliances shall not be located in sleeping rooms, bathrooms, toilet rooms, storage closets or surgical rooms, or in a space that opens only into such rooms or spaces, except where the installation complies with one of the following: 

   	1. The _appliance _is a direct-vent _appliance _installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing and the manufacturer’s instructions.    	2. Vented room heaters, wall furnaces, vented decorative appliances, vented gas fireplaces, vented gas fireplace heaters and decorative appliances for installation in vented solid fuel-burning fireplaces are installed in rooms that meet the required volume criteria of Section 304.5.    	3. A single wall-mounted unvented room heater is installed in a bathroom and such unvented room heater is equipped as specified in Section 621.6 and has an input rating not greater than 6,000 Btu/h (1.76 kW). The bathroom shall meet the required volume criteria of Section 304.5.    	4. A single wall-mounted unvented room heater is installed in a bedroom and such unvented room heater is equipped as specified in Section 621.6 and has an input rating not greater than 10,000 Btu/h (2.93 kW). The bedroom shall meet the required volume criteria of Section 304.5.    	5. The _appliance _is installed in a room or space that opens only into a bedroom or bathroom, and such room or space is used for no other purpose and is provided with a solid weather-stripped door equipped with an _approved _self-closing device. All _combustion air _shall be taken directly from the outdoors in accordance with Section 304.6.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 7, 2016)

Additional Fuel Gas sections;

*2012 IMC 701.1 Scope.  *. . . The methods of providing _combustion air _in this chapter do not apply to fireplaces, fireplace stoves and direct-vent _appliances_. The requirements for combustion and dilution air for gas-fired _appliances _shall be in accordance with the _International Fuel Gas Code_.

*2012 IFGC* *501.8 Appliances not required to be vented. *The following appliances shall not be required to be vented.

10. Other appliances _listed _for unvented use and not provided with flue collars.

Where the appliances listed in Items 5 through 11 above are installed so that the aggregate input rating exceeds 20 British thermal units (Btu) per hour per cubic feet (207 watts per m3) of volume of the room or space in which such appliances are installed, one or more shall be provided with venting systems or other approved means for conveying the vent gases to the outdoor atmosphere so that the aggregate input rating of the remaining unvented appliances does not exceed 20 Btu per hour per cubic foot (207 watts per m3). Where the room or space in which the _appliance _is installed is directly connected to another room or space by a doorway, archway or other opening of comparable size that cannot be closed, the volume of such adjacent room or space shall be permitted to be included in the calculations.


----------

